# Sparrow & Salem



## April0684 (Sep 5, 2010)

I joined this site a couple years ago. I had a tabby cat named Sparrow and a black cat named Salem. To be able to move forward I feel I need to tell where I've been.

I got Salem off of a craigslist ad in Sept of 2010. He was close to 6 months old and I loved him right from the start. He was velcro kitty and always followed me around the house. Sadly, we weren't able to be together for very long. Jun 29 of 2011 he had went missing for a week. I was really worried about him because he had never disappeared like that before. He came back up on Jun 29 and he looked awful he was barely walking. The only thing I can think of is that he got into something that was poisonious to him. He did not make it through the night.

Sparrow I found in a park. He was very skinny and was determined I was going to take him home with me. I was actually looking into adopting a dog at the time but since he came into my life I decided to go with him instead. This was in the summer of 2007. Sparrow was more of an independent type kitty. He liked his alone time and was never really playful even though I think he was about a year or two old when I found him. He always seemed to understand when I had a bad day and would come up to me for cuddle time. He was the perfect kitty very laid back and never tried to bother my fish, birds, or other smaller pets I had at the time. My hubby could meow at him and he would always return the call. When we would leave the house I would always give him a pat on the head and tell him to "hold down the fort" while we were out to dinner or at a movie. When we would pull back up into the driveway he would always be waiting on the front porch to greet us and start doing his happy your home meows. He would jump up in the car with us before we could even get out to greet us even if it was pouring down rain. Sparrow was the first pet my hubby and I got together.

Sadly, on our 4th wedding anniversary Apr 19 of this year we went out to dinner and to a movie to celebrate. Before we left I gave him the pat and told him my little saying. When we got home he was not on the front porch. It worried me a bit but it was raining and I was hoping maybe he was just waiting out the storm. The next morning hubby and I went outside and he still wasn't there. Hubby had been working on our car for about 15 mins or so when something caught my eye in our neighbor's yard. It was Sparrow and he was just laying in their front yard just a few feet from their front porch steps. I already knew there was no way he could be alive. It wasn't like Sparrow to not hear us and not come running and I had never seen him in this neighbors yard before. I looked at hubby with pain and sadness in my eyes and said "is that Sparrow, is he dead"? Hubby said "no he is probably just taking a nap". I told him there was no way he was napping he never napped in other people's yards and he would have heard us talking and come running. He tried calling to him and nothing. He walked down our driveway up the street and into our neighbor's front yard and picked Sparrow up. I could see when he picked him up that his body was stiff. I'm guessing the neighbor hit him sometime while we were out to dinner and at the movie. Then just left him in their front yard for us to find the next day. I ran back in the house and cried and cried and cried.

I feel really guilty on both counts that had I kept them both inside all the time this would not have happened and that I should have learned my lesson after what happened to Salem. I feel so awful that I let them both down.  

A friend is never truly forgotten until it is no longer remembered. I will always remember my two special guys! Here is to Sparrow and Salem two of the best friends I ever had!


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Rest in peace, pretty babies.


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I will never understand how some people could be so cruel to any animal. I am so sorry.


----------



## April0684 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks to you both for your kind replies!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Please don't feel guilty. Threre are pros and cons to both letting cats out and keeping them in - the important thing is that you gave your babies a good life. You are a good cat owner - grieve but don't beat yourself up.


----------



## April0684 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks Arianwen! I understand what your saying and I am trying to get better about not feeling guilty over the situation. It is still tough sometimes but having Simba and Kovu has helped some with the healing process. Although they could never take the place of Sparrow and Salem it does make me feel good that I am helping two others who were in need.


----------

